# Dometic Expanded Recall, That Problem Is Fixed.



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Per the expanded Dometic recall I took my 26RS to a local dealer that is an authorized repair center for the recall. My "regular" dealer is not authorized to perform the repair. Works out better for me since the authorized dealer is in my town of Roseville instead of down in Sacramento.







Anyway, I mentioned to the Service writer that the last time camping I heard a strange noise coming from the back of the fridge and determined it was coming from the "black box" behind the outside access panel. The noise would cycle or pulse with a WaaWaaWaaWaa sound. This occured only when trying to run the fridge on propane.

He called me today and said they had completed the warranty repair AND found the problem I was trying to describe but could not duplicate for him at the time. It turns out that the control board on the back of the fridge is going bad. Cost for the board is $211.00 plus labor puts it at $330.95.







I said I have an extended warranty that expires next month. I have to track down the info for him and he'll take it up with that company. He feels confident that it will be covered.

Fingers and toes are crossed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Labor of $120 more or less for troubleshooting and repair is fine but the price of the parts is way off. You can get an after market board that is better then stock for about $130.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Fingers and toes crossed for you here...

It would be nice to finally see an extended warranty do something for somebody


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the crossed fingers and toes.







That must have worked as the repair was covered by the extended warranty company. 1st claim we ever filed with them. Now they have to order the part and install it. I should have the ol' Outback back home next week.







I am paying $59.95 for a burner service so they are getting some $$$ out of me after all.









Since this was covered at no cost to me, if the board fails again sometime in the future and I have no warranty left, I'll look into a better, less expensive control board. Thanks for that info.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Sweet! Glad to hear you'll be back on the road soon!!

JFTHOI (Just for the h--l of it) - what's a burner service? Sounds painful!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Airboss said:


> Sweet! Glad to hear you'll be back on the road soon!!
> 
> JFTHOI (Just for the h--l of it) - what's a burner service? Sounds painful!


Thanks!

I'll see if I can get more details when I pick it up, but from what I recall, it's a thorough cleaning in and around the ignition and gas burner section of the fridge. The cleaning would remove any soot, bugs and small critters that may have lived and died in that area during extended non-use periods of time. The Service Advisor said this a recommended procedure about every 4 years. What do I know? I figured what the heck, it's not too expensive, might as well have it done.

Painful? Nah, there's creams available for just about anything!


----------

